# rudeness



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

I came on this post to talk about martial arts and frankly I thin k its very rude the way certain members approach situations i should be able to talk how i want to talk without someone wanting to be the grammar police and correct the things i say or how i want to speak part of being martial artist is learning to versatile

if a person cant see the good in what a person is saying why comment or be anal about something that doesn't need to be made out to be an issue

the problem in the world today is that people get tripped up on every little thing being overly rude to each other isn't gonna help insightful discussions about martial arts or help us grow as warrior the banner said a fun layed back place to discuss martial arts not a place where you have speak a certain way for what you said to be read its not like something disrespectful was said someones art i was just trying to help out a fellow warrior  to feel better instead i get people pretty making fun of me and people talking about my post like i wasn't gonna see it and then they continue to do so like its ok

so i guess im asking why be so critical why cant people   just accept certain things for what they or give information instead of being so critical and being rude to others this is a martial arts forum not a English class room 
let just talk about fantasy martial art stuff or real martial art stuff we are here to talk about what we all love and that's martial arts not be jerks at least that why im here


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 20, 2016)

sgraves said:


> I came on this post to talk about martial arts and frankly I thin k its very rude the way certain members approach situations i should be able to talk how i want to talk without someone wanting to be the grammar police and correct the things i say or how i want to speak part of being martial artist is learning to versatile
> 
> if a person cant see the good in what a person is saying why comment or be anal about something that doesn't need to be made out to be an issue
> 
> ...


Don't let it get to you man it's not worth post however you want


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Look, it's simple, it's not the grammar police or you being picked on....

WE CAN'T READ WHAT YOU WRITE BECAUSE IT DOESN'T MAKE SENSE AS IT'S WRITTEN. 
You can write how you want but you must know that if no one understands you then you are talking to yourself and that would be a shame because you obviously want to contribute here, we are just saying please communicate in a way we can understand and respond to, Remember you aren't helping uncle jack.....


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 20, 2016)

Write how you want, just don't expect people to read it if it's draining on them (us) to decipher what you're saying.


----------



## Ironbear24 (Jun 20, 2016)

I don't think people meant any harm by it. Just a request so it's easier to read.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

Ironbear24 said:


> I don't think people meant any harm by it. Just a request so it's easier to read.


i understand  that but they are making it seem like im writing in a different language or rearranging the words or something that is what im saying


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 20, 2016)

sgraves said:


> i understand  that but they are making it seem like im writing in a different language or rearranging the words or something that is what im saying


What you are doing is very similar to rearranging the words. When you string words together, the meaning can be entirely different depending on the punctuation.

Sending this link again, in case you missed it in the other thread
20 Images That Prove Grammar and Punctuation Are Important | Pleated-Jeans.com


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> What you are doing is very similar to rearranging the words. When you string words together, the meaning can be entirely different depending on the punctuation.
> 
> Sending this link again, in case you missed it in the other thread
> 20 Images That Prove Grammar and Punctuation Are Important | Pleated-Jeans.com


so you are telling me you cant understand what a person is saying online without punctuation


----------



## Blindside (Jun 20, 2016)

sgraves said:


> so you are telling me you cant understand what a person is saying online without punctuation



I am telling you that if you want to be taken seriously communicating through a written medium, you should probably at least try to write so that other people don't have to work to understand you.

Is English your first language?


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

Blindside said:


> I am telling you that if you want to be taken seriously communicating through a written medium, you should probably at least try to write so that other people don't have to work to understand you.
> 
> Is English your first language?


im from iowa


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 20, 2016)

sgraves said:


> so you are telling me you cant understand what a person is saying online without punctuation



Ah the penny has dropped. Yes, that is what we are telling you. Sentences have different meanings depending on punctuation.




sgraves said:


> im from iowa




There's an comment in there but I'm not going to be the one saying it roflmao.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Ah the penny has dropped. Yes, that is what we are telling you. Sentences have different meanings depending on punctuation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not funny just like you had someone agreeing with you ive had people agreeing with me


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 20, 2016)

sgraves said:


> so you are telling me you cant understand what a person is saying online without punctuation


Use punctuation.  Plain and simple. This is not an outrageous request.  This is how people communicate through writing.  Punctuation is part of that, it makes what is written understandable.

If you want to be taken seriously, use punctuation.  This is no joke, and it is not being unfairly critical to you.  It is honest good advice.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 20, 2016)

sgraves said:


> its not funny just like you had someone agreeing with you ive had people agreeing with me



It's not a popularity contest, I'd win anyway, I'm far more unpopular than you.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 20, 2016)

sgraves said:


> so you are telling me you cant understand what a person is saying online without punctuation


I can understand what you are saying in your posts. The problem I have, I have to spend too much time figuring it out and decoding it. It's not worth my time anymore. You say that you are capable of good writing, and that you use it in other places, but not here. 
No one here is trying to be rude to you and hurt your feelings. We want you to contribute, so that we may learn from each other. But in my particular case, I don't want to work that hard to understand what you are writing. Especially since you only want to practice proper writing at school and in your profession. Please have the same respect for us, as you do your teachers and co workers.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

ok let me know if you guys understand what im about to say ok 

i have been reading at a college level since i was ten years old i know how to speak

i have sat in the room with grand masters ceo's

presidents of universities  having to prove my intelligence every which way for years SO IF I WANT TO TAKE A BREAK FROM BEING PROPER FOR TWO TO THREE HOURS OUT OF MY DAY IM GONNA DO JUST THAT IM SPEAKING PROPER ENGLISH MY SPELLING IS PROPER ONLY WAY A PERSON COULDNT5 UNDERSTAND WHAT IM SAYING IS IT I WASNT SPEAKING ENGLISH TAKING ME SERIOUSLY ISNT THE PROBLEM BEING A DAMN GRAMMER COP ON A MARTIAL ARTS FORUM IS STUPID MAKING IT HARD TO READ I UNDERSTAND THAT BUT SAYING SOMETHING LIKE YOU CANT UNDERSTAND WHAT IM SAYING CAUSE A FEW MARKS ARENT THERE IS STUPID VERY VERY VERY DUMB IM NOT SAYING ANYTHING THAT HAS A HIDDEN MEANING BEHIND IT


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> Use punctuation.  Plain and simple. This is not an outrageous request.  This is how people communicate through writing.  Punctuation is part of that, it makes what is written understandable.
> 
> If you want to be taken seriously, use punctuation.  This is no joke, and it is not being unfairly critical to you.  It is honest good advice.


ITS NOT GOOD HONEST ADIVCE ITYS A MARTIAL ARTS FORUM PERIOD WHY BE A GRAMMAR COP


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

Tames D said:


> I can understand what you are saying in your posts. The problem I have, I have to spend too much time figuring it out and decoding it. It's not worth my time anymore. You say that you are capable of good writing, and that you use it in other places, but not here.
> No one here is trying to be rude to you and hurt your feelings. We want you to contribute, so that we may learn from each other. But in my particular case, I don't want to work that hard to understand what you are writing. Especially since you only want to practice proper writing at school and in your profession. Please have the same respect for us, as you do your teachers and co workers.


its not a disrespect thing period its about me taking a break from stuff i have done for years why is it that big of a deal


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

so my thing is instead of saying you cant understand me like im speaking a foreign language say its hard to read im not saying anything that's that hard to understand


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

i like this forum i really do there is a lot going on here i don't want to have to be on work mode right now i want to talk about martial arts not is that hard to understand geez every site they argue about stupid stupid or are rude for no reason why cant this just be a relax forum like it said on the banner


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

Tames D said:


> I can understand what you are saying in your posts. The problem I have, I have to spend too much time figuring it out and decoding it. It's not worth my time anymore. You say that you are capable of good writing, and that you use it in other places, but not here.
> No one here is trying to be rude to you and hurt your feelings. We want you to contribute, so that we may learn from each other. But in my particular case, I don't want to work that hard to understand what you are writing. Especially since you only want to practice proper writing at school and in your profession. Please have the same respect for us, as you do your teachers and co workers.


and nobody is hurting my feelings its annoying


----------



## Tames D (Jun 20, 2016)

sgraves said:


> its not a disrespect thing period its about me taking a break from stuff i have done for years why is it that big of a deal


In my opinion..yes you are being disrespectful.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 20, 2016)

sgraves said:


> ok let me know if you guys understand what im about to say ok
> 
> i have been reading at a college level since i was ten years old i know how to speak
> 
> ...


Dude, you're the one being rude. We're not stupid, and we're not dumb, as you imply.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

Tames D said:


> In my opinion..yes you are being disrespectful.


really?


Tames D said:


> In my opinion..yes you are being disrespectful.


 if you give me a legit reason other then its a little hard to read then i might change my mind


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Dude, you're the one being rude.


 really how please explain it to me other then it makes my stuff a little hard to read please I really want to know


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Dude, you're the one being rude. We're not stupid, and we're not dumb, as you imply.


did i call you stupid if i want to call someone dumb ill do not once have i said you're dumb


----------



## Tames D (Jun 20, 2016)

Sorry, I'm done with this. Continue as you were.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

i have been seeing from yall point of view but it seems like nobody is trying to see it from mine i don't understand that


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 20, 2016)

sgraves said:


> really?
> 
> if you give me a legit reason other then its a little hard to read then i might change my mind


You lack the basic respect for the other members here to communicate in a clear manner.  If you don't use punctuation, I will not read your posts.

Good luck to you. You will need it, if you behave this way in life.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> You lack the basic respect for the other members here to communicate in a clear manner.  If you don't use punctuation, I will not read your posts.
> 
> Good luck to you. You will need it, if you behave this way in life.


you are seeing from you're side not mine as well that's ignorance then you go on to say something about my freaking behavior based on a public forum really that's dumb ignorance as well as being selfish  great thank you


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> You lack the basic respect for the other members here to communicate in a clear manner.  If you don't use punctuation, I will not read your posts.
> 
> Good luck to you. You will need it, if you behave this way in life.


what you said to me especially when you don't know me is disrespectful


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> You lack the basic respect for the other members here to communicate in a clear manner.  If you don't use punctuation, I will not read your posts.
> 
> Good luck to you. You will need it, if you behave this way in life.


what way am i behaving? please tell me I would like to know.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 20, 2016)

Sorry, I'm not going to read any of it.  I don't see any punctuation.  Meh.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> Sorry, I'm not going to read any of it.  I don't see any punctuation.  Meh.


then you aren't paying attention to well.


----------



## Buka (Jun 20, 2016)

sgraves said:


> ok let me know if you guys understand what im about to say ok
> 
> i have been reading at a college level since i was ten years old i know how to speak
> 
> ...



Reading at a college level since you were ten. That seems so odd to me.

Love,
The Grammar Cop


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

Buka said:


> Reading at a college level since you were ten. That seems so odd to me.
> 
> Love,
> The Grammar Cop


im sorry you feel like that but its the truth i def have no reason to lie or to fabricate a story like that


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

i really don't have to keep explaining my case apparently some the people on this forum are so narrow minded and they cant see something from anothers point of view last thing i have to do is deal with ignorance on this level as well i wasn't trying to disrespect anybody i just wanted my side to be heard and possibly understood bet i guess i cant expect everyone to  be considerate


----------



## Buka (Jun 20, 2016)

sgraves said:


> im sorry you feel like that but its the truth i def have no reason to lie or to fabricate a story like that



If I had a lick of sense I wouldn't have commented, nor commented going forward. But, alas, I was never one known for a lot of sense.

How old are you? Under twenty five would be my guess. And extremely intelligent as well.
Do you train? If so, do you trust your instructor?


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

Buka said:


> If I had a lick of sense I wouldn't have commented, nor commented going forward. But, alas, I was never one known for a lot of sense.
> 
> How old are you? Under twenty five would be my guess. And extremely intelligent as well.
> Do you train? If so, do you trust your instructor?


are you calling me extremely intelligent


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

Buka said:


> If I had a lick of sense I wouldn't have commented, nor commented going forward. But, alas, I was never one known for a lot of sense.
> 
> How old are you? Under twenty five would be my guess. And extremely intelligent as well.
> Do you train? If so, do you trust your instructor?


and yes im under 25 and yes i trust my instructor he was like a father to me why do you ask


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

Buka said:


> If I had a lick of sense I wouldn't have commented, nor commented going forward. But, alas, I was never one known for a lot of sense.
> 
> How old are you? Under twenty five would be my guess. And extremely intelligent as well.
> Do you train? If so, do you trust your instructor?


if you are calling me extremely intelligent in a sarcastic manner to patronize me i really don't appreciate it


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

Buka said:


> If I had a lick of sense I wouldn't have commented, nor commented going forward. But, alas, I was never one known for a lot of sense.
> 
> How old are you? Under twenty five would be my guess. And extremely intelligent as well.
> Do you train? If so, do you trust your instructor?


and yes i train i have been training since i was 15 years old


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 20, 2016)

Wow you are flipping out. I can't speak for the others, but I never meant to say either that I found it rude that you don't use punctuation or that you should be forced to. Just that if it takes me personally too much effort to understand what you are trying to write, I will just not read it, and others are the same. No amount of freaking out on your part will change this, nor is it something to have a logical argument about; it's just a fact. You will have to come accept it, regardless of how much you dislike it.

And knowing Buka, I get the feeling he was not being sarcastic. Could be wrong, but I've never really seen him bait or insult anyone on here before.


----------



## Buka (Jun 20, 2016)

sgraves....there is no sarcasm in my statement, none whatsoever. Honest, bro. Reading at a college level at a young age, how could you be anything but intelligent? I'm being honest here, so chill a little and listen.

With your reading and comprehension ability you should do some research on the prefrontal cortex. We all have one (_that_ was sarcastic, but meant in a humorous way to defuse)

What you might consider is to print out this entire thread, every single post, and ask your instructor to read it. Maybe he has an opinion, which might be valuable.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Wow you are flipping out. I can't speak for the others, but I never meant to say either that I found it rude that you don't use punctuation or that you should be forced to. Just that if it takes me personally too much effort to understand what you are trying to write, I will just not read it, and others are the same. No amount of freaking out on your part will change this, nor is it something to have a logical argument about; it's just a fact. You will have to come accept it, regardless of how much you dislike it.
> 
> And knowing Buka, I get the feeling he was not being sarcastic. Could be wrong, but I've never really seen him bait or insult anyone on here before.


trust me im not freaking out and i don't understand why making something like lack of punctuation a big when ive writing like this since i joined the forum and because you guys made it seem like im speaking in Chinese or something does that make the points i say any less valid or my words any less sincere the short answer it no its doesn't does it make me any less intelligent when you back an animal in a corner that's when they arty their most fierce i had three total strangers jumping down my throat about about something non important and even when i explained  my side of the story was still not heard how would you guys feel in that situation i take criticism well but i don't like to be hounded


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

Buka said:


> sgraves....there is no sarcasm in my statement, none whatsoever. Honest, bro. Reading at a college level at a young age, how could you be anything but intelligent? I'm being honest here, so chill a little and listen.
> 
> With your reading and comprehension ability you should do some research on the frontal cortex. We all have one (_that_ was sarcastic, but meant in a humorous way to defuse)
> 
> What you might consider is to print out this entire thread, every single post, and ask your instructor to read it. Maybe he has an opinion, which might be valuable.


im not saying i don't use punctuation cause i do but think about like driving a car if you drive a car all day everyday using proper English all that all the time drivng eventually turn into a more of have to situation where if you do it all the time when you don't have to do it you don't


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

Buka said:


> sgraves....there is no sarcasm in my statement, none whatsoever. Honest, bro. Reading at a college level at a young age, how could you be anything but intelligent? I'm being honest here, so chill a little and listen.
> 
> With your reading and comprehension ability you should do some research on the prefrontal cortex. We all have one (_that_ was sarcastic, but meant in a humorous way to defuse)
> 
> What you might consider is to print out this entire thread, every single post, and ask your instructor to read it. Maybe he has an opinion, which might be valuable.


im sorry i dint mean to be rude to you in appreciate the advice


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 20, 2016)

Its been an issue since you came on the forum, to me at least. I just ignored your longer posts and didn't read it. The post above in particular took me a couple of times to read/understand. And if a decent portion of the audience is choosing not to read your posts for something that can be fixed fairly easily, than its not really non important.
And if you took criticism well you would likely be willing to at least make some sort of concession and use basic punctuation (no one is asking for perfect grammar). Instead you started freaking out, which you can deny but is pretty visible in your posts. Especially in this one 


> SO IF I WANT TO TAKE A BREAK FROM BEING PROPER FOR TWO TO THREE HOURS OUT OF MY DAY IM GONNA DO JUST THAT IM SPEAKING PROPER ENGLISH MY SPELLING IS PROPER ONLY WAY A PERSON COULDNT5 UNDERSTAND WHAT IM SAYING IS IT I WASNT SPEAKING ENGLISH TAKING ME SERIOUSLY ISNT THE PROBLEM BEING A DAMN GRAMMER COP ON A MARTIAL ARTS FORUM IS STUPID MAKING IT HARD TO READ I UNDERSTAND THAT BUT SAYING SOMETHING LIKE YOU CANT UNDERSTAND WHAT IM SAYING CAUSE A FEW MARKS ARENT THERE IS STUPID VERY VERY VERY DUMB IM NOT SAYING ANYTHING THAT HAS A HIDDEN MEANING BEHIND IT



Either way, I suggest taking Buka's advice. I'll wait to say anything else until you have time to show this thread to someone you trust and talk to them about it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 20, 2016)

Thread locked pending staff review.


----------

